# Umfrage für ICB Fahrer 26" vs. 27,5"



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

Um mal Klarheit zu schaffen...

Diese Umfrage ist nur für Besitzer eines ICB und denen die 2014 eins bekommen.

Es geht darum zu erfahren wie viele 26 bzw 27,5 oder beides fahren.
und wie viele derer die 26" fahren auf 27,5" wechseln wollen.


----------



## KainerM (27. März 2014)

Für mein MY14 liegt schon ein 26" LRS bereit, was anderes kömmt da nicht dran.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (27. März 2014)

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass sich "ich fahre.." auf die Größe bezieht, die man tatsächlich fährt?
Wenn ja hat die Umfrage doch nur sehr beschränkte Aussagekraft. Ich schätze mal, dass der Großteil das Fahrrad als Komplettrad erworben hat oder erwerben wird. Und bisher gab es das Rad ja nur in 26''. Und auch in diesem Modelljahr sind die 26''er-Modelle in der Überzahl.

Und ein neuer LRS steht bei den meisten sicher nicht an, weil der vorhandene ja noch seinen Dienst erfüllt.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass es MY2014 doch 2 Modelle mit 26'' und 2 mit 27,5'' sind. Dann wäre es dieses Jahr je nach bestellter Stückzahl wohl eher ausgeglichen. Da wohl aber insgesamt dieses Jahr die Stückzahlen geringer sind als im Vorjahr, wird dass das Ergebnis zumindest nicht in Richtung 27,5'' umkrempeln können ;-)


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

gibt ja die ich hab 26" und will gerne 27,5 " Möglichkeit


----------



## olsche (27. März 2014)

26"!!!!
Fahr ich seit über 20 Jahren und bin immer klar gekommen. 
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## -Wally- (28. März 2014)

Soll es das 2er in diesem Jahr nicht auch in zwei Versionen geben? Also 26" und 650b? Wäre dann mal interessant wie es mit der Nachfrage aussieht.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre 26" und gehe auch davon aus, dass ich erstmal dabei bleibe, hab mir ja erst kürzlich auch einen neuen LRS gegönnt, dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich aus reiner Neugierde gern mal einen 27,5" LRS in meinem Bike testen würde um mir einfach ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Schon verrückt was sich heute so bei der Laufradgröße tut, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich damals einzig wegen dieser beim MTB gelandet bin...wollte nur für Waldwege was stabileres haben als ein 28" Trekkingbike und mir wurde zum MTB geraten, weil 26" und somit bei gleichem Gewicht stabiler/steifer.


----------



## aurelio (28. März 2014)

Man muss sich, wie auch schön öfters in den Reifenthreads aufgetaucht, mal vor Augen führen das sich bei entsprechendem Reifenvergleich (650b Light Enduro Reifen VS 26" DH Pelle) genau kein Unterschied im Durchmesser ergibt. Absurd. - Mich würden die nackten Zahlen wirklich mal interessieren. Wer verkauft am Ende tatsächlich wie viel mehr und wie viel mehr Geld bleibt hängen. Ob aktuell überhaupt mehr verdient wird. Das Ganze ist ja auch mit nicht unerheblichen Investitionen verbunden (Fertigung, Lagerkosten, etc.) Auf lange Sicht...

Edit: Übrigens habe ich einem Freund vor kurzem natürlich zum 650b Tyee geraten. Wiederverkaufswert. So geht die Rechnung dann am End wahrscheinlich halt doch auf.


----------



## olsche (29. März 2014)

650B wird mehr verkauft, und aus welchem Grund?
Weil es fast nur noch angeboten wird...
Bin mal gespannt was uns die Hersteller/Zeitungen für 2016 verkaufen wollen.
26,75"? 28,33"?
Mir latte...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## -Wally- (29. März 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> 650B wird mehr verkauft, und aus welchem Grund?
> Weil es fast nur noch angeboten wird...
> Bin mal gespannt was uns die Hersteller/Zeitungen für 2016 verkaufen wollen.
> 26,75"? 28,33"?
> ...



Also 26,75" sehe ich auch bald kommen...so in drei bis vier Jahren wird das die ultimative Reifengröße! 
28,3" wohl eher nicht...isses nicht sowieso so dass ein 29"er auf 28" Felgen steht und der Begriff 29er nur wegen der dickeren Geländebereifung geprägt wurde? Gerade dieser Umstand macht meiner Meinung nach das ganze 650b Gedöns irgendwie...wie finde ich jetzt das richtige Wort? Überflüssig klingt vielleicht etwas hart, oder?


----------



## olsche (29. März 2014)

Das die 29" eigentlich ja nur Treckingräder mit dicken Reifen sind ist doch bekannt...
Meinte auch 29"B" als nächsten Hype...
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Gefahradler (31. März 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Das die 29" eigentlich ja nur Treckingräder mit dicken Reifen sind ist doch bekannt...
> Meinte auch 29"B" als nächsten Hype...
> Gruß,
> Olsche


 gibts schon seit ein paar Jahren und heisst 29+. Bedeutet 29 x 3,0 " dicken Reifen, zb. Surly Krampus und viele Custom-Schmieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (31. März 2014)

Muss aber noch ordentlich gehypt werden & die Reifen in 2.0-2.4.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## svenreinert (25. April 2014)

das Ergebnis wird hoffentlich recht eindeutig!!!!


----------

